# Moving to Aswan



## michele

Hello everyone. 

I will be moving to Aswan next month (September), are there any expats out there who live in Aswan that would like to catch up?

I'm finding it really difficult trying to find a rental property or realestate agent in Aswan on the internet! any help in that dept would be great.

Cheers

Michele


----------



## Sam

michele said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I will be moving to Aswan next month (September), are there any expats out there who live in Aswan that would like to catch up?
> 
> I'm finding it really difficult trying to find a rental property or realestate agent in Aswan on the internet! any help in that dept would be great.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Michele


Sorry I can't be of help with Aswan stuff, but I wish you the best of luck with your move!

Sam


----------



## Abudebabir

*Are you living in Aswan now?*



michele said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I will be moving to Aswan next month (September), are there any expats out there who live in Aswan that would like to catch up?
> 
> I'm finding it really difficult trying to find a rental property or realestate agent in Aswan on the internet! any help in that dept would be great.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Michele



Hi Michele.

Did you move to Aswan as planned? I am moving there next year from Tasmania and would absolutely love to have someone to talk to who lives in the same city! I could certainly put you in touch with someone who could help you find somewhere to rent if that's still an issue. 

Please reply ASAP! 

Deb


----------



## MaidenScotland

Abudebabir said:


> Hi Michele.
> 
> Did you move to Aswan as planned? I am moving there next year from Tasmania and would absolutely love to have someone to talk to who lives in the same city! I could certainly put you in touch with someone who could help you find somewhere to rent if that's still an issue.
> 
> Please reply ASAP!
> 
> Deb




Sorry Deb but the poster has not been on line since March so i do not anticipate a reply from her

Maiden


----------



## Abudebabir

Thanks


----------



## RachelSH

Deb, 

My name is Rachel and I am consider a move to Aswan within the next year. I am from the United States - came to Egypt on vacation and fell in love with Aswan. If you don't mind, could you tell me what life is like in Aswan as an expat and any other bits of interest?

Thank you in advance


----------



## hurghadapat

RachelSH said:


> Deb,
> 
> My name is Rachel and I am consider a move to Aswan within the next year. I am from the United States - came to Egypt on vacation and fell in love with Aswan. If you don't mind, could you tell me what life is like in Aswan as an expat and any other bits of interest?
> 
> Thank you in advance



The original post was 2010 so doubt very much that the person still comes on this forum and i can't help as i lived by the Red Sea and only visited Aswan once.


----------

